# N. Arizona marijuana raid nets plants worth $1.5 million



## FruityBud (Jul 21, 2008)

State and federal officials have seized $1.5 million worth of marijuana from a growing operation in northern Arizona.

A couple of hikers found the operation while hiking in a remote area at the bottom of Woods Canyon, south of Schnebly Hill Road and west of Interstate Highway 17 on July 7.

Northern Arizona Street Crimes Task Force agents went to the area and could see the marijuana farm from the top of the rim, according to a report released Monday.

During the investigation, detectives and agents saw as many as five men who appeared to be caring for the plants.

A joint multi-disciplinary taskforce was set up to monitor activity, prevent destruction of evidence and arrest any suspects who were associated with the marijuana operation. 

On July 16, taskforce members went into the canyon and secured the area. 
Due to the thick vegetation, the large area involved and the steep terrain, five suspects who were believed to be in the area were able to get away.

Officers secured about 4,200 marijuana plants and many other items associated with an illegal cultivation operation.

Coconino County Sheriff Bill Pribil said, This detail is not an isolated effort, rather just one example of a continuing partnership to aggressively enforce laws pertaining to the manufacture, cultivation, sale and use of illegal drugs and narcotics.

DEA Special Agent in Charge Elizabeth W. Kempshall said, DEA and our law enforcement partners remain committed to protect our natural resources from the contamination and damage caused by drug traffickers illicit use of our public lands.

Metro Agents, U.S Forest Service Special Agents, and DEA Agents will continue the investigation to try to identify and arrest the people involved in the marijuana grow operation.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/57ehhe*


----------

